# Whelen 90watt strobe install



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

i have seen one write up alreayd on installing strobes, so i just did mine and decided to do one also
this is really a straight forward install with pretty much little or no wiring skills you can do this, the only thing not in the kit that you will need is a 1"hole saw bit, zip ties, extra wire, a 15amp fuse pigtail or whatever they call them, and a switch, i wired mine up so they will all work off one switch you can choose 2 or 3, and your favorite beverage.
first find a spot for your power supply, they recommend mounting on a metal surface due to heat, and i hate looking at anything not factory so i took out part of my back seat and mount there, plus they have a slight sound to them and i didnt wanna hear anything.

the next thing you do is take out you lights and drill your holes, put them and close to the factory bulb as possible because that is the focal point and it will project them more, but do not let them touch them bulb.

running your wires is the next step, every truck band cab size and what not is different so i didnt show my picctures for this step, run them how you want, keeping in mind to stay away from heat sources, keep them up high and make sure to zip tie them so there is no way they could come loose in the futrue.

ok now for the wiring of them switch at first looking at the diagram i was alittle confused but then figured it out, to word it simple on your switch you have 3prongs earth, load supply(negative, lights, postive) since i used one switch both my blue and green wires hook up to my load, my earth with go to my black wire from my box join up with a wire running from my negative battery post and hook to the switch, then the same deal with positive run from the red cable on my power supply join it up with a cable from the battery. your 15amp fuse will go between your battery and your switch.
to select a pattern there is a yellow wire, you just touch it to a power sourse on your box and pick the pattern you like, and then just cap it off so it wont hit something and change on you. there is also a high/low feature the works the same, and you can add a switch if you like for the feature but i chose not to because i will more then likely always use high, down the road i could change my mind, oh and make sure you ground your lights at the power supply box
i know its prolly semi rough to read and if you have any questions ask, im not the best writer.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)




----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Nice job*

Nice install and im sure this topic will be a big help to people installing strobes, I wish I had something like this to read before I did my first set, just a few quick additions though, first be sure there is good clearance around your strobe tube in the light housing, the tubes get very hot and i have seen them melt housings Second, its recommended that a 5amp fuse should be added between your battery and switch


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

gmcsierra1500;400828 said:


> its recommended that a 5amp fuse should be added between your battery and switch


yeah forgot to write that but i got one


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

My install would go more like this! Although you hit the spot on everything else! Good Job!


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

This may sound like a dumb question but is it possible to mount the power supply under the hood?? Or does it need to be placed inside the cab to protect it from moisture?


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I wouldn't. Just because It may be dry but like you said the moisture may get to it. I would mount it under your drives seat or if you have a ext. cab mount it under the rear seat.

Ryan


----------



## nms0219 (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks for the info. Thats kinda what I was thinking any way. I just needed someone else to tell me that i guess.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

yep you can mount it under the hood, as long as you buy the weather proof one they offer now


----------



## scot43 (Jul 15, 2007)

Dont mount it under the hood, the heat will help it to an early death


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Your tools required list is very wrong. You should never do an install like that.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

Playboy;404989 said:


> Your tools required list is very wrong. You should never do an install like that.


wow thanks for the comments and all the required tools to correct it

edit...Heres something else i forgot READ the directions it also says in detail what youll need since my list was way wrong and an install should never be done my way, sorry for even trying


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

LoL here are the required tools


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

There isn't a choice of flash pattern on your set up? Looks good so far. Lets see a pic of them on.


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

yeah theres 10 choices you take a yellow wire and can either hook a switch to it and apply 12volts of just touch it to a power wire real fast and it changes, i tried to get a pic of it on and its alittle hard ill post some later


----------



## Playboy (Sep 8, 2004)

Pretty cool. Did you use all clear bulbs?


----------



## scottL (Dec 7, 2002)

I see you popped the back wall cover to hide the strobe controller. Usually the controller unit get's hot and needs air flow. I know other unit's say the require x space to operate properly. Have you run yours for any period of time yet?


----------



## JeepCreepn01 (Oct 31, 2005)

all clear bulbs, ran it the other day for a good hour and checked it was all good, heats up but there is enough flow there


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

I have to give you credit... Professional mount job! You may be able to go into business doing installs!... The reason for mounting it inside is so it can catch some air and stay dry. I've seen the strobe packs mounted in all different locations. Remember is you don't care for the flash pattern, if it don't have a flash change switch, just switch the plugs going into the strobe pack.


----------



## Snowplow freak1 (Feb 16, 2010)

dude jeepcreepn01..... could you post the pictures again, i would love to see them. they arn't showing up anymore becasue of some "account inactive" you need to post a video of the lights workin too. just a suggestion


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

So is this thorough?:-

G
heres what you do, 
1. get a drill that can hold a 1" bit
2. go to harware store and get 1" but, a 7/8" bit and a gramuet i think its called (a piece of rubber put in a hole to prevent metal from slicing wire), also you will need silicone and 10 amp glass fuse, 3 amp regulard fuse, and a few butt connectors, and some 14 ga wire, and a switch, 2 switches if you want to change pattern and 3 if you want to have a Hi/ LO powermode (i just have 2) (mode and on/off
3. put your power supply under your seat (drivers seat) drill a hole under the carpet, this requires pulling up that plastic step, run all your wires under it and there will be a hole in your firewall some where, so find it and put wires to battery, and run your passenger strobe thru there too. 
4. that 7/8" hole that you put under your carpet, put your other 3 wires in there, and run the 2 back ones up into the lights. and the drivers side up thru the engine compartment.

5. headlights first, (if you werent able to find a 1" bit, you can use a door handle drilling bit)
6. mark where you want you lights, mine are on top, and drill slowly, if you do crack it, there only about 500$ lights to replace  .... so drlll. place the strobes in the light, make sure there not touching anything and silicone time. si,licone it it and your good, 
7. ok so after your headlights are done, pull your tail lights out, if your smart, you would know that you have to turn your bulb holders counter-clockwise, and they will come out, and then your tail light will come off, now if its warm out side you can drill this out side but if its cold, below 40' then do it inside. drill the hole where you think the light wont touch plastic (it will melt the plastic). put the light in and silicone the S*** out of it, you dont want water getting in there.
8. hook all your wires up and your good. (you can not have the ground be a poice of metal for your power supply, you must complete the circiut, and run it to the neggitave of the battery, then hoook up your switch, and your good,

this took me about 2 hours total time.

have fun and if you need help pm me Good luck
[Reply] [!!]


----------



## Snowplow freak1 (Feb 16, 2010)

dude "jeep", what kind of whelen lights do you use. whats the name of the lights


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

Sp 1440 are mine, pretty sure that's what there called


----------



## Snowplow freak1 (Feb 16, 2010)

could you post a link "ajslands"... i would appreciate it...


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

A link to my strobes? Here's the manua http://www.whelen.com/install/131/13196.pdf


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

That also includes flash patterns and how to do switches, the hi/lo swtich is optional


----------



## Snowplow freak1 (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks dude


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

No problem, I recomend you do this all in a garage beccause electrical tape is like plastic In te cold and silicone dosent dry below 32 degrees


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

bump to the top


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

1- mount from the bottom up in a 99-06 superduty reverse....
2- never use the white amps at the light....they will always fail from moisture
3- never use a 1" saw without grinding it down smaller a little bit....it really cuts 1 and 1/32nd stock and you want a 15/16th hole for a snug fit.
4- always seal in strobe lights with rtv sealant. 
5- where is your split loom to protect strobe wires from chaffing?
6- that is not a very user friendly spot to mount....change that fuse at 3am while your wet and covered in salt and its sleeting all over your interior while you mess......use under drivers seat....also see more alriflow...hot = fail with power packs...
7- never mount in headlights....they become useless when lights are on....always leave them useful for emergency situations when plow is off at night....parking lights....always...

just my suggestions....take em for what you will...your stuff works so you did ok....


----------

